# logging on to server domain restarts workstation



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

hi guys,

when one of my workstations trys to logon to the sbs2003 server domain it restarts his computer.
he can logon locally...and i can logon with cached credentials...(when the network cable is out)

i used to be able to boot up without the cable in...logon...logoff...plug in the cable...then logon normally...now it wont do that
just restarts...

is this just a corrupt user profile...all other users dont have problems logging on to the server...

any ideas?


----------



## digitalsatori (Apr 28, 2010)

First, check to make sure the computer isn't set to restart after a blue screen.

Control Panel -> System Properties -> Advanced tab -> Startup and Recovery -> Uncheck "Automatically Restart" under System Failure

Try to have the user log in again and see if it blue screens. If so, post up the error and we can try to figure out why this is occuring.

Alternately, check the user's domain account settings. Temporarily disable any GPOs or login scripts to see if there isn't something flaky there. Also run *msconfig* on the user's computer and check the Startup tab to see if there is anything listed there that might be crashing as well as the "Startup" folder (under All Users and the user's profile) to see if there is anything there. You may want to temporarily disable all startup items and see if the error continues. If not, replace the startup items individually until you find the one that causes the issue.


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

i will try this this weekend...thasnks a mill


----------

